# No energy is common for ibs patient ?



## Jacktsang123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have similar symptom like ibs-a, 
I often feel tired and cannot concentrate to think and do things, it's that feeling tired is common for ibs patient?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some mild tiredness is common. Severe fatigue needs to be checked out. Many people have fibromyalgia as a comorbiity and it tends to cause more severe fatigue an often mental fog.


----------

